# I still think Obama is a closet Muslim!



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/first10 ... e-request/

is there no end to this crap?  can you imagine ANY OTHER PREZ asking to change the backdrop? wake the he11 up people!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Georgetown University hid a religious inscription representing the name of Jesus during President Obama's address there Tuesday, FOXNews.com has confirmed, because White House staff asked the school to cover up all religious symbols and signs while the president was on stage.
> 
> The monogram IHS, whose letters spell out the name of Jesus, and which normally perches above the stage in Gaston Hall where the president spoke, was covered over with what appeared to be black wood during the address.


I have never been a person who has been sure of things. There are just to many variables, and to little credability in people for me to trust that anyone can know anything "for sure". From the other side of the coin sometimes evidence builds that makes denying that something is not so near impossible. In the end I guess I look at things on a scale of probability. Even with statistical 98% confidence levels of scientific data I remain somewhat skeptical.

I look at Obama's pastor Wright, and his association with radical Muslims like Farrakhan and Kadafi. I look at his relationship with Bill Ayers. I look at his administration refusing to call terrorists what they are, and bowing to the prince of Saudi Arabia. I look at things like not wanting the name of Jesus displayed at this university. For me it adds up to:
90% chance he is Muslim
98% chance he hates what America is currently
99.9% chance he is socialist
95% chance his is communist
99.9% chance he would like to take all firearms from Americans
99% chance that he is willing to give up much of our sovereignty to the UN
100% chance his change with be a nightmare for the America we love. 
10% chance he doesn't know what he is doing.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

He's an open Muslim.... not a closet Muslim. Everyone knew that before they voted him in.

He is not promoting the Muslim faith, at least not yet, but he does try to respect ALL religions by not showing any religious symbols.

I think he's being respectful to all and don't know why everyone has a fuss when he says or does something politically correct.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

doublereed said:


> I think he's being respectful to all and don't know why everyone has a fuss when he says or does something politically correct.


I agree. It's one thing to gripe about being "politically correct" for those of us whose careers are not based in politics. Sure, I've made lots of jokes about needing to be politically correct. However, if you're in an elected office, doesn't it just make sense that you would try to be politically correct at all times?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> However, if you're in an elected office, doesn't it just make sense that you would try to be politically correct at all times?


I don't think so. I also don't think he was politically correct. He asked a Christian university to hide their faith. He didn't do that in Saudi Arabia, and I'll bet he will not do it if he goes to a Mosque here in the United States. 
Politically correct is simply a lack of principles.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have posted this before but I think it is important that every single American sees it. Not that I have any problem with someone admitting to being muslim but which one is it Mr. President?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> > However, if you're in an elected office, doesn't it just make sense that you would try to be politically correct at all times?
> 
> 
> I don't think so. I also don't think he was politically correct. He asked a Christian university to hide their faith. He didn't do that in Saudi Arabia, and I'll bet he will not do it if he goes to a Mosque here in the United States.
> Politically correct is simply a lack of principles.


that's exactly the problem i have with this...he wants to diminish or redecorate a setting, instead of simply making an address in the confines of a religious setting. i don't care where or what religious organization he makes a speech within, but if they were good enough to invite him, he should be willing to be filmed or viewed in the setting of the church. if it bothers him, then he should just decline and stay the hell away...why accommodate this man, what other President found the need to do this??


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

You know, the more I think about this guy and his aversion to God I can't help but wonder *who* or *what* he really is.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you go to a church expect to see Christian symbols, if you go to a mosque expect to see Muslim symbols, if you go to a synagogue etc etc. The whole thing comes down to respect. It's correct to accept the things within a setting, or don't go. I am as upset with the University as I am with Obama. Two fools don't make something stupid correct.


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

"10% chance he doesn't know what he is doing."

Your to kind!


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

Bowstring said:


> "10% chance he doesn't know what he is doing."
> 
> Your to kind!


plainsman is exactly right. obama knows exactly what hes doing and that is running the america we know so deep into the mud that we will have to embrace him and his new world order to be saved from being a thirld world country.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I have stated on this forum previously:

I don't see Obama as our first "Black" President ... I see him as our first "Arab" President.

If you check his ancestory ... he is more Arab than he is African.

This guy could be a one man "sleeper cell" ... he was certainly Muslim in his childhood ... and as we all have come to know, they start their thinking and planning from an extremely young age.

He is if nothing else a clear enemy to our Constitution.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

DecoyDummy said:


> I have stated on this forum previously:
> 
> I don't see Obama as our first "Black" President ... I see him as our first "Arab" President.
> 
> ...


agreed. and how could this country elect someone like this into office? seriously!?!?!


----------

